# How many stair stringers do I need?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd put one every 16".
Ron


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

One of the few times I would agree with multiple stringers. In fact, I would even go with the stringers closer to a foot apart due to the probability that you may be using the same thin deck planks for the treads, and several people often traverse stairs together.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If a composite--- go to their website, most require 12"o.c.

If wood, read it in here, page #17: http://www.lancova.com/deckinfo.pdf

Be safe, Gary


----------

